# TaeKwon-Do on YouTube



## cbursk

I finally got around to posting some of our videos on YouTube instead of putting smaller sized ones directly on our website.  Most of these are from our latest tournament and from a demo night we held to celebrate the 10th aniversary of one of Master Brunner's Tranditional TaeKwon-Do Center in Tampa.
http://youtube.com/cbursk

If I remember right I'm not actually in any of these videos, just many of my students.  Also a lot of demos by Tranditional TaeKwon-Do Center Tampa, Family TaeKwon-Do Melbourne, FL, and Twin TaeKwon-Do, Germany.

Enjoy,
Chris


----------



## terryl965

Very nice pics. Is this done at your school or a gymnasium?


----------



## cbursk

The majority of these were taken at the Traditional TaeKwon-Do Center Tampa school (http://taekwondotampa.net/) where we hosted the tournament.

Hope you enjoyed them, we have more posted in the gallery section of our school site.  They are just compressed more for posting on the school site. http://www.ftkd.com

Chris


----------



## Jai

Very nice stuff, thank you for sharing


----------



## kittybreed

Agreed.


----------



## HelloKitty

Nice videos! ^^


----------



## David_Gilbert

Great videos. I am enjoy watching TKD videos.


----------



## bowser666

Great videos.  I enjoyed them as well.


----------



## Kwanjang

Most enjoyable!!


----------



## tko4u

Overall pretty nice videos!


----------



## gixxershane

that was very enjoyable.


----------



## MasterWright

Great videos!


----------

